# [ASK] how to unlock MIP profile & PPP in Droid X rom .621 or milestone X.604



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

Good morning sir/madam,

Firstly sorry for perhaps my bad English.

This is my first topic in this forum and I would like to ask about how to unlock MIP profile and PPP in .621 droid x rom or .604 milestone x rom.

I make something suspicious, I've flashed .604 ROM from .621 OTA, using RSD Lite. And so I've to re-inject my droid X with my carrier setting here (I'm not using verizon). And I successfully in making the call/sms work. But still the data wont work, I think it's because the MIP profile and PPP setting always revert back when I try change using QPST. I've used the MIP Profile Unlocker which provided by Team Black Hat that always work in my previous .605, but not in this .621 or .604

I've using RadioComm and see what's the NV value in 8035, and it says 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000, and not 010000000000000000000000000000, so it means it's unlocked isnt it? but the fact is not. hmm... probably motorola has changed how the NV works.

So, if there is a way to get this thing solved?

Btw, thanks for your feedback and suggestion.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry for the long post... this is a flashing guide I made for another site I'm on

obviously some of the info will differ due to carrier but this should get you where you need to be haha

1. download he serial port, cdma workshop, qpst, and your nv items from white rabbit.org
2. Open hw serial port and do the following a. In the settings tab make sure nv enabledbIS NOT checked.
b. Back in the main tab choose com 10 (orbreally any com above 9)
c. In the ip address box put 192.168.16.2
d. And in the port box put 11008
e. Click create com and wait for it to connect (IF YOU GET FAILED, YOU DIDNT UNCHECK NV OR YOUR DRIVERS ARE NOT INSTALLED CORRECTLY)
3. Open cdma workshop, select the com number that you created in hw, and connect. (it should say successfully connected!)
4. In the security tab, under spc, enter 000000. click spc then send. it will say phone unlocked.
5. In the memory tab, under nv items click write. a box will pop up, click browse and select the file you downloaded from white rabbit. When its finished it will say 12 nv items written to phone.
6. Go to the main tab, and click mode/ reset.
7. Your phone will reboot. PRESS AND HOLD TRIGHT BEFORE IT STARTS TO BOOT AGAIN. get your com connected in hw again.
8. Open qpst and open service programming. your phone should be listed, select it.
9. In the bottom left corner of the screen click onba box that says read from phone. a box will pop up with 000000, click ok, and wait for it to finish.
10. Go to the m ip tab. click on the entry in the uservprofile box and click edit.
11. Make sure nia and tethered nia both read [email protected] if they dont type it in.
12. Make sure mobile ip behavior is set to mob+simp f/back and make sure active user says 0.
13. Make sure home address, primary ha address,and secondary ha address all read 0.0.0.0. if they dont type it in. and click OK.
14. Go to ppp config tab. click the um button. in the ppp authentication make sure the user id reads [email protected] and req pw enc is checked and type cricket for the password.
15. Still in ppp, click the an button. make sure ppp authentication user id reads [email protected] type cricket for the password. Tethered NAI should be blank.
16. At the bottom of the screen, click write to phone. your phone will restart


----------



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

in point number *7. Your phone will reboot. PRESS AND HOLD TRIGHT BEFORE IT STARTS TO BOOT AGAIN. get your com connected in hw again. *

What button I've to press and HOLD sir?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sorry.. that was for a Droid 1, it was the letter t on the keyboard, you don't have to do that on the dx. just have it on portal or tools for USB selection

edit- are your APNS correct? your data won't work til you've set it correctly. and just so ya know, you have to change the mcc in the build prop first using an app like root explorer

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

how do I know/see if my APNS correct? where it supposed to be? and also the mcc sir what is it in the build.prop stated?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry, just got off work.
download 'anycut' from the market, and set a shortcut to apns with it.
I'm not sure what your apn should be though.. what carrier are you on?
and in the build prop, it should say something like alpha_carrier=Verizon.. change that to your carriers name, 
and alpha_numeric=310004, the 004 will need changed depending on your carrier. 
THEN do your apns.
and you should have data.

lemme know your carrier and I'll see if I can find the apn settings.

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

my carrier is Smartfren. It's from Indonesia. Thanks for your help btw. for the mcc it is 510 and 09 so it would be 51009.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

choelloen said:


> my carrier is Smartfren. It's from Indonesia. Thanks for your help btw. for the mcc it is 510 and 09 so it would be 51009.


SORRRY again.. I've been suuuper busy

I think it should be 510009 
as in 009


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Any luck? If you search for 'miui for non verizon users' in the Samsung fascinate section, you'll find a thread with a buildprop zip, and I saw some people on that carrier. They may be of more help than me. Hope you figure it all out.

Don't like my signature? Fµ¢k you


----------



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

no luck still. I dont know how to make it well. I'll go to settle by doing some research in Samsung Fascinate section. Btw thanks for your concern.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

No problem

Don't like my signature? Fµ¢k you


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

jHutch said:


> sorry for the long post... this is a flashing guide I made for another site I'm on
> 
> obviously some of the info will differ due to carrier but this should get you where you need to be haha
> 
> ...


It's like you copied this straight from mycricketforum and edited it a little to call it your own. 
Anyway, I don't understand why the M.IP settings won't stick. I even flashed it to milestone x .604 with rsd lite just to change radio versions and it still doesn't stay. What a retarded update.


----------

